# Anyone who drives should read.



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

This email was forwarded to my mom from a friend. Its from the local RCMP, outlining some new tactics that robbers and gang members are using to target people driving along deserted highways:



> Passed along by Police Department & Courthouse
> 
> Several things to be aware of this year...as gangs and robbers are now plotting different ways to get a person to "stop" their
> 
> ...


Just a heads up. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

wow robbers are always coming wih something new, thanks for posting this


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the post


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.

The second tactic is a tough one to avoid just because of the natural instinct of using the wipers.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder where these tactics are being used. but sounds like another urban legend to me. And here's what Snopes has to say about them .

http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp-...date-range=-1&sp-x=any&sp-c=100&sp-m=1&sp-s=0

Sorry to toss cold water on a good story.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

:O the email my mom recieved has the Competition Bureau of Canada logos on it! It looks just like the police advisories I got at work when they wanted to warn ladies about strange men spotted around the office buildings.

But you're right I found it odd that this circulated without any news in BC of highway attacks.

Looks like someone had too much time on their hands. Well if I see a car seat abandoned on the highway I'm still calling the cops rather than stopping!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

What about the recent incident(s) in Richmond, I believe, where some bad people in an SUV equipped with flashing lights and impersonating police pulled over motorists and robbed them at gunpoint. Believe they were targeting motorists coming out of the casino. Pretty scary eh.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There's all kinds of stories like that circulate.. Those two have been around for some time, with variations over the years.. Snopes is one of the best sites to check stories for fact.. and it is a fun site to wander around checking out all sorts of strange stories .. some true ... most fanciful


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

petlaur said:


> What about the recent incident(s) in Richmond, I believe, where some bad people in an SUV equipped with flashing lights and impersonating police pulled over motorists and robbed them at gunpoint. Believe they were targeting motorists coming out of the casino. Pretty scary eh.


Yes .. Some crap like that does go on.... It is always best to be wary when driving. And even more wary when haunting casinos .. It's usually the casinos do the robbing of customers more than robbers outside them though .. lol


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Yes .. Some crap like that does go on.... It is always best to be wary when driving. And even more wary when haunting casinos .. It's usually the casinos do the robbing of customers more than robbers outside them though .. lol


Agree and good point, didn't look at it that way. Lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

*It's an urban legend*



davefrombc said:


> There's all kinds of stories like that circulate.. Those two have been around for some time, with variations over the years.. Snopes is one of the best sites to check stories for fact.. and it is a fun site to wander around checking out all sorts of strange stories .. some true ... most fanciful


Yup, going around for a year: http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/eggthrow.asp


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe the eggs on the windshield should be submitted to the mythbusters


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks very much for the heads up


----------

